# Need Scary Clown Music



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

What type of audio are you looking for ?


----------



## layton_21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nox Arcana

Check out: Carnival of Lost Souls

http://www.noxarcana.com/carnival.html


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

layton_21 said:


> Nox Arcana
> 
> Check out: Carnival of Lost Souls
> 
> http://www.noxarcana.com/carnival.html


 X2 That is one I was going to suggest.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe you can use some of these laughs:


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is some Nox Arcana from their Carnival of Lost Souls:


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

This one might be perfect for you:


----------



## layton_21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nox Arcana is a must if you're looking for creepy.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are a few since everyone is on the Nox bandwagon!! LOL

http://www.4shared.com/dir/AIHupq8d/Carnival.html

pass: hauntforum


----------

